
Path - API Documentation - _pius
https://path.com/developers#intro
======
czottmann
Hooray, a mostly write-only API for Path. Good thing to know I still can put
my data in but not get it out later on.

Meanwhile, on their help/support site:

> 0 results found for "export"

About 2 years ago, I asked for an export of a few data sets I had created in
their app. I stopped waiting for a meaningful reply roughly a month later.

Which is a shame because Path in itself is actually very nice.

